# need some folks to help testing new marketplace features!



## TUGBrian (Jan 1, 2023)

not ready for prime time yet, but id like to extend an offer for a few select TUG members to help test out some new marketplace formatting features for feedback to help our development!

to be specific, id like feedback from folks who:

post resale and or rental ads regularly

and or

regularly browse for resales and rentals looking for timeshares to buy or rent.


the goal of these changes is really to focus on the latter and design a much easier way for folks to FIND resales and rentals available...  but making it easier or or less complicated to post them for members is an added bonus!

if this interests you, shoot me a PM or email to tugadmin@tug2.net and ill get you some details!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 4, 2023)

unless something incredible goes wrong or someone finds a glitch we missed, this new stuff will go live this weekend!

last chance to get a sneak peek at some new changes coming up if anyone still wants to help test!

lil preview of a long requested addition for listings!


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 4, 2023)

I'm willing to test.


----------



## noreenkate (Jan 4, 2023)

I am a browser if you still need feedback


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 4, 2023)

for whats being released this weekend, need testers for posting/editing marketplace listings.

(note ill provide ad credits for any you use during testing)

for phase 2 (ad results) which is also being modified, I will need testers for that soon though!


----------

